# mini nubian buck and french alpine doe?



## just 8 of us (Jun 16, 2011)

I got a 4 year old french alpine doe that is acting like she's in heat. I just got a mini nubian buck and he came from good milk blood. My doe didi was on a dairy for a few years and the guy I got her from was moving and didn't have land for his herd any more....so we got didi and her 2 5 month old does 2. She can do 1-2. Gal of milk a day....with that "mini" blood keep the babys from making that much milk?


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

It is my understanding that if you milk her while the kids are on her, she will make enough milk for the demand. So, if kids are the only ones drinking she will only make enough for them. If you start milking her also, then the demand goes up and she will start producing more milk. I am in the process of doing that with my Saanen right now. Each day I get alittle more milk...her kids are still on her. As soon as the kids start eating more grass and grain, I will seperate them from the doe at night and milk her firat thing in the morning before they can get to her. I should be getting more milk for me that way!


----------



## just 8 of us (Jun 16, 2011)

I want to breed the alpine with the mini nubian buck. Want to know if the "mini" will cut back on the mini nubian/alpine baby's milk "potential"


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Not neccesarily...an example would be a Mini Nubian doe...her sire would have been a Nigerian Dwarf and her dam a Nubian, the offspring would produce according to their adult size, if the Mini Nubian doe is a larger doe, her udder and production would depend on her size as well as her genetics.
Same concept if you breed the mini nubian buck to your alpine doe...of course you wouldn't get "mini alpines" due to the nubian in the buck but the kids may be on the larger side of "mini".


----------

